# Hot rolled hit and miss



## bobsymack (Aug 15, 2015)

This is an engine from bits and pieces I had lying around ,the frame is of welded construction ,cylinder is from old hydraulic ram , flywheel is old hand wheel ,piston and head is cast iron ,piston rings from old shock absorber. 

 This is a link to it running.

http://youtu.be/F2AWQqTTsFI



Vince


----------



## vederstein (Aug 15, 2015)

How very Mad Max of you.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 15, 2015)

I love it. Take all the leftovers and make something cool.


----------



## bobsymack (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks lads.
It was a bit of a scrapheap challenge.


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 15, 2015)

Great build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10K Pete (Aug 15, 2015)

Hit and Miss has always intrigued me, and to see one built from the
scrap pile is really great. It's obvious that you know how to build an
engine.

Pete


----------



## bobsymack (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Pete 
Their was a bit of head scratching along the way but I got there in the end.


----------



## SmithDoor (Aug 16, 2015)

Good work great engine 
stickpoke

Dave



bobsymack said:


> This is an engine from bits and pieces I had lying around ,the frame is of welded construction ,cylinder is from old hydraulic ram , flywheel is old hand wheel ,piston and head is cast iron ,piston rings from old shock absorber.
> 
> This is a link to it running.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobsymack (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks Dave


----------



## jimjam66 (Aug 16, 2015)

Fantastic work.  The 'hit and miss' control seems just about perfect - single combustion then a few revolutions on 'miss'. Well done!


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 16, 2015)

Love it   Thm:Thm:
specialy that RPM is 100% hit and miss th_wav

Luc


----------

